
Philips Bows Out Of Consumer Electronics Business - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/29/philips-bows-out-of-consumer-electronics-business/
======
apapli
Just hope their definition of consumer electronics doesn't extend to include
their high end coffee machines (they acquired Saeco a few years ago).

<http://www.saeco.philips.com/>

I love my machine, I'd be very sad to see that brand disappear!

------
pcvarmint
RIP, K.C. Munchkin

